# CPC-A looking for job with lots of medical experience



## anisparveen1 (Mar 17, 2010)

HI all 
i am holding CPC-A with lots of medical experience.i got my certification on november 2009 with 88% score in first attempt from AAPC.if somebodies looking for entry level coder.i am ready to relocate my place for getting experience .please contact me ,here is my email id anisparveen@hotmail.com.here is my resume to consider

OBJECTIVE Seeking an entry level medical coder position in a clinic or hospital, where I can utilize my extensive medical and coding knowledge to provide quality service to hospitals and customers.
SKILLS
 In-depth knowledgeable of coding techniques, medical coding guidelines and coding techniques (CPT, ICD-9-CM and HCPCS)
 Proficient in physician coding, inpatient hospital coding and outpatient coding.
 Very strong knowledge of Anatomy & Physiology, Advanced Medical Terminology and Pharmacology.
 Proficient in using MS Office Software
 Good communication and interpersonal skills
CERTIFICATION in CODING
CPC-A Diploma: (Certified Professional Coder–Apprentice, 2009) Approved by American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC).
EDUCATION
Nov 2008-Nov 2009
Lebanon Community College, Lebanon, New Hampshire.
One Year Coursework in Certification in Medical Coding
Undergraduate: July 1998 – 2003
Raja Muthiah Medical College, India
B.S., B.M., (Bachelor of Surgery and Bachelor of Medicine)
WORK EXPERIENCES
As Medical Internship
Mar 2004 – 2005
 Rotation in the medical departments i.e. medicine, pediatrics, surgery, orthopedics, urology, accident & emergency, social and preventive medicine, obstetrics & gynecology.
As Medical staff
 Worked as house officer in Accidents and Emergency Department, I was actively involved in resuscitation and the early management of the acutely sick and surgical patients and adults, pediatric trauma cases, poison and snake bite cases. Involved in clerking and patient admission, performing physical examination, arranging investigations, maintaining records, reporting to physicians and writing up discharge summaries.
PROFESSIONAL ACTIVITIES
 “Rotaract Club” Joint Secretary, in my college chapter, May 2001 – May 2002
Responsibilities included attending medical camps in the rural areas, actively participated in “National Pulse Polio Immunization Program” as a booth convener
 “Social & Preventive Medicine Department” Member of three member team
 Involved in teaching undergraduate students in Rajah Muthiah Medical School
 Presented a case of “Tuberculosis and its management” in the hospital grand rounds, Oct 2004.
 Presented a “Immunization schedules and its importance” to people in rural areas while working as a pre registration house officer in social & preventive medicine department


----------



## BABZ73 (Jun 29, 2010)

*coding position available*

Medical billing and coding company located in East Stroudsburg, PA is currently looking for a qualified medical coder. Certification is a plus but not manditory. The applicant must be able to complete and pass a coding test for job consideration. Fax resume to 570-476-6213, attention: Stephanie or email to pmsi11@yahoo.com


----------

